# Magic gold coffee machine that grants wishes...



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Just over a month ago I bought a lovely Gold Gaggia Classic from another forum member (D_Evans) as a small upgrade from my Coffee Deluxe. I think it must either be cursed or house a Genie that grant you wishes when you polish it because I believe D_Evans upgraded to a Expobar Pulser shortly after purchasing it and now I've stumbled across a bargain (I hope) on another forum and upgraded to an Isomac Tea !

*From this...*

View attachment 4159


*To this...*

View attachment 4160










View attachment 4162


Even SWMBO thought it looked nice, in fact the first thing she did was take a photograph and post it on facebook! The consensus of opinion seems to be it looks more like something out of Dr Who than a coffee machine, either K9 or a Dalek.

...and before anyone says anything about the MDF, yes a new grinder will be my second wish !


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

If classics grant wishes like this maybe I need to polish mine more often. I wish I had an L1







Looks great by the way.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahhh... I think its only the gold ones that grant wishes and anyway Philips will have removed the genie when they took over in order to save on costs











Neill said:


> If classics grant wishes like this maybe I need to polish mine more often. I wish I had an L1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice story, but come on, we don't really believe in genies and magic wishes do we?









Main thing is you've swung it by SWMBO - now, that is a result. Enjoy.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice story, but come on, we don't really believe in genies and magic wishes do we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by other threads today we not only believe in genies but also elves, trolls, imps, knomes, umpalumpas and microwaving milk!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nooooooooooooo it has infected another threat


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Nooooooooooooo it has infected another threat


Sorry, I shall not mention the m word again.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice upgrade, keep it clean or you'll be exterminated.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

iroko said:


> Nice upgrade, keep it clean or you'll be exterminated.


No danger its getting polished at least twice a day


----------

